# Lotus Evora



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

A have just spoken at length to a female safety case engineer at work (Sharron is her name) as I discovered she had traded in her Mercedes SLK 350 (reg A350 SLK) for a solar yellow Lotus Evora (reg EV10 RRA). I had to compliment her on her informed choice of car and to say that I thought it was stunning looking. Much better in reality than it looks on the t.v., magazines or even Lotus's own website!

http://www.lotusevora.com/en-gb/configurator/exterior

It looks sharp, modern, exciting, powerful and well made. The shape to me is reminiscent of a modern Ferrari or Lamborghini with a slim midriff.

£48,000 for the basic car though. Phew! They live like 5 minutes' walk from me and her husband, who has a similar job has a classic 1970s Lotus Elan.

In a world where people play it safe too often by buying a Porsche Boxter, I have to admire her choice. It has a wow factor and made my TT look like the 'Golf in a pretty frock' that it is. I still like it though! :wink:

Doug


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

That's not a big price, liked the Lotus always just never trusted reliability.

They look so small too.

Loving the rear, inside attention to detail is stunning. Just curious to the interior noise and comfort plus performance on the road. It becomes a summer car for me in Swiss land. I need 4x4.

The front is I would need to see.

Thanks for sharing. Black would be my colour of choice, isotope green,chrome orange, carbon grey all seem lovely.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

Reliability concerns would put me off paying the thick end of £50,000 for a car unless I had lots of money to burn. However, something tells me that modern Lotuses with their computer design, sophisticated composite construction and Toyota mechanicals have kissed the "Lots of Trouble, Usually Serious" joke into the same territory as Frank Lampard's goal in the recent England/Germany football 'match'. I.e. non-existent fantasy land where all the odd socks disappear to.

Yes, and 4x4 is an advantage I appreciate too. A BMW M5 V10 is a ferocious beast until it rains or snows.

The lady in question mainly uses it on the same type of journeys I use my TT. I.e. 36 mile round trip commutes and occasional forays across country on fast A roads. However, she's 45 years old (I guess, based on her saying that she had held a driving license for 28 years), is highly intelligent and a fun person and since she can and does make very informed decisions on nuclear safety cases she has applied some joined-up thinking and individuality when choosing a new car. She freely admits it was partly bought to make her feel good and to alleviate a mid-life crisis. Maximum respect to Shazza is what I say.

Her second choice was the orange, apparently. The waiting list time was 2 months, although she changed her mind about the colour and had to wait 3 months in the end. It was the 18th Lotus Evora supplied in the U.K.!

Doug


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

My elise has had much less go wrong than the TT (partly because there's less to go wrong!) so yes, the newer ones are much better built.
And fully agree - the Evora does look much nicer in the flesh than in pics. 
if I had 50k to spend on a sports car (fat chance...) I'd certainly have a look at one as something outside the 'common' alternatives.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Doug

The TT-S here was on for 95,000 chf that's nearly the same in dollars! Cars here are overpriced. The lotus sounds a great price.

I do like the idea of a Toyota engine with SC etc I heard that Andy in Reading from Storm has consulted to Lotus as an expert. Still reviews disconcert. At heart I would sway back to a 911 for a third car.










Look at how huge my TT V6 looksin comparison to the Lotus! wow!

DrJam how does the Lotus drive vs the TT?

I have my 17s on for winter in the pic making my car look different as Summer the colour coded 18s are on. The Lotus has 15s looking so cute and still fairly roomy! Lol


----------

